
Cancer Deaths Continue to Decline - adunk
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/cancer-deaths-continue-to-decline/
======
anovikov
Interesting, what caused a very visible, short term peak of cancer incidence
in 1991?

~~~
DrScump
It could be an increase in cancer _diagnosis_ rather than new occurrences,
i.e. as a result of more aggressive care.

~~~
anovikov
Still, it must have been some particular event. Like a law change or new
insurance scheme.

